
Introducing Minnaedu, a blog engine for Google AppEngine - macco
http://minnaedu.appspot.com/
======
Juha
Interested to see how it is but I get "Internal error, Ticket issued:
unknown".

~~~
jjude
am running on free option of GAE and with the HN effect, I crossed the limits
of free option. Code base is the same for <http://www.jjude.biz>

~~~
adrianscott
Please consider uploading it as a public project on CoderBuddy, so folks can
try out your code easily and publish to GAE seamlessly also.

Thanks!

<https://www.coderbuddy.com/>

------
sandGorgon
Seems like a web2py project - more about it here:
<https://bitbucket.org/id804097/minnaedu/src>
[http://www.jjude.com/2011/12/here-is-a-blog-engine-for-
googl...](http://www.jjude.com/2011/12/here-is-a-blog-engine-for-google-
appengine-and-just-about-everywhere-else/)

seems to be running here (on webfaction) - <http://www.jjude.biz>

------
sidmitra
Internal error

Ticket issued: unknown

~~~
macco
Strange, worked when I posted it. Maybe somebody is making changes on a live
system - bad practice.

